
Why a career in computer programming sucks (2007) - luu
https://web.archive.org/web/20070314160651/http://www.halfsigma.com/2007/03/why_a_career_in.html
======
chmaynard
This is hilarious. I'd love to find out who wrote this brilliant post and
where they are now.

